# Tusc. River



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Thinking about hitting the Tusc. sometime this weekend, and was wondering if anyone was having any luck?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

havent fished it lately but high and muddy here in dover..


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Last time I fished was the TCBA Catfish Classic, there were I think 12 people and only half that many fish turned in, IF THAT...If I was you I wouldnt waste my time...


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

I think I;m just going to end up going to tappen and try for some channels


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

The Tusc river bite for cats DIED in early October this year for some odd reason............we had very few fish turned in throughout October and Novembers tournaments !!! There was no FALL BITE as far as i could tell and from what ALL of the club members said too !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

KATKING said:


> I think I;m just going to end up going to tappen and try for some channels



so did you try Tappan ?? Did you have ANY bites at all ??


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Ya i did get a few small channels in all it really wasn't worth the trip.


----------

